

How facial features drive our first impressions - chestnut-tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-28512781

======
senjutsuka
We are actually developing an ad A/B platform based on these concepts. Our MVP
is a week from completion and we already have investors courting us. Will
likely be an interesting ride.

